# Cooptique Needed



## MisFitsFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

I am finally getting our barn cleaned out and Sheep Chicken ready. I have a big pole barn with cement flooring. The area that will be for the 15 chickens & 2 ducks 6x18. 2 metal outside walls and 2 half wood half welded wire walls. I am putting in a 10"X20" window along with an exterior door with 3 upper windows already there for as much natural day light as possible. I will be recycling metal wire crates and adding outdoor grass carpet in each for nesting boxes. I will and have been using in their laying area DE as well as straw for bedding. I will be adding pieces of wood for perching area on as well as 2 old wooden ladders. I have an outside play yard area that is 24x50 welded wired 7 feet high. Havent gotten the roof on the play yard area yet.

Do I need to add privacy screening between each box?
What is the best media for the cement flooring?
What type of area do I need for the ducks think I have a pair of mates.
How far off the floor should I put my boxes?
How many rows high and long.
Recommended number of boxes for chickens?
What type of nesting area for ducks?
Any suggestions for play yard area.
Have pool for duck already in use.

Thank You for your ideas as critiques in advance.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll give it a shot, though you are bound to get many different opinions and replies on this kind of post....so YMMV.



MisFitsFarms said:


> I am finally getting our barn cleaned out and Sheep Chicken ready. I have a big pole barn with cement flooring. The area that will be for the 15 chickens & 2 ducks 6x18. 2 metal outside walls and 2 half wood half welded wire walls. I am putting in a 10"X20" window along with an exterior door with 3 upper windows already there for as much natural day light as possible. I will be recycling metal wire crates and adding outdoor grass carpet in each for nesting boxes. I will and have been using in their laying area DE as well as straw for bedding. I will be adding pieces of wood for perching area on as well as 2 old wooden ladders. I have an outside play yard area that is 24x50 welded wired 7 feet high. Havent gotten the roof on the play yard area yet.
> 
> Do I need to add privacy screening between each box? You don't need it, but they may prefer it. I'd play it by ear and see what your flock likes.
> 
> ...


----------

